# [Sammelthread] Asus P6T Deluxe V2 (Intel X58)



## rocco4 (20. Juni 2009)

*Asus P6T Deluxe V2*


Hallo zusammen!!!

Da ich mir ein das Mainboard zugelegt habe möchte ich diesen thread erstellen um Tipps und OC erfahrungen auszutauschen!!! 


Meinen neuen Teile:

*Asus P6T Deluxe V2
Core i7 - 920 D0
Corsair XMS3 Dominator DIMM Kit 6GB PC3-12800U CL8-8-8-24 (DDR3-1600) (TR3X6G1600C8D)
Prolimatech Megahalems Kühlkörper (Sockel 775/1366)*

werde demnächst meine Hardware umbauen und dann OC!!

Bin für Tipps und Erfahrungswerte von euch offen!!!

*Soo!

Habe jetzt das system umgebaut und das neueste bios drauf!!

Auf anhieb gleich mal 3,2 ghz mit original spannungen ohne div. änderungen!! prime stabil, max 59 grad cpu temp!!

Mainboard schaut geil aus von der optik, soutbridge kühler mit beleuchteten asus zeichen!!!* 




Danke im Vorraus!!

Mfg

Ps: Bilder und Werte folgen!!
​


----------



## gharbi_sam (28. Juli 2009)

Wieso gibt es hier nix neues ? Du hast doch geschrieben dass bilder und erfahrungen folgen sollten ?


----------



## Lotzi (9. August 2009)

an alle sli nutzer wenn ihr sli nutzt also grak1 im blauen und graka 2 im weissen slot könnt ihr da noch auf die 2 NICHT abgewinkelten sata ports zugreifen oder nicht
ich meine könnt ihr da noch hdds anschliessen oder werden die anschlüsse durch die graka verdeckt??

am besten user infos wo 2 gtx285 oder 2 gtx295 haben

danke


----------



## gharbi_sam (9. August 2009)

Lotzi schrieb:


> an alle sli nutzer wenn ihr sli nutzt also grak1 im blauen und graka 2 im weissen slot könnt ihr da noch auf die 2 NICHT abgewinkelten sata ports zugreifen oder nicht
> ich meine könnt ihr da noch hdds anschliessen oder werden die anschlüsse durch die graka verdeckt??
> 
> am besten user infos wo 2 gtx285 oder 2 gtx295 haben
> ...



Ich habe zwar keine P6T Deluxe, aber auf der bilder ist gut zu erkennen das die zwei Sata anschluesse genau gegenueber dem zweiten PCI Slot liegen, also eine 285 bzw. 295 GTX sollte da ohne probleme mit der Sata kabel platz finden, da die beide oben genannte GraKas doppelslotkuehler haben.

Und die zweite GraKa wuerde genau unter der zwei Sata anschluesse platz finden.

Ich hoffe das es dir weiterhilft


----------



## Jason22 (22. August 2009)

Hmm, außer das der Megahalems toll ist (was überall steht) ist der Thread leider keine große hilfe für das Board 

Naja, bis jetzt hab ich noch keine Hilfe damit gebraucht, bis auf den komischen Freeze mit der Epu Engine bei -50% Takt


----------



## Kampfschnecke (6. September 2009)

hi rocco4 hast du wakü oder lukü auf dem i7 drauf ?


----------



## Hyperio (27. September 2009)

Hi

Hätte ne Frage zum P6t Deluxe v2 und zwar gibts Probleme mit dem Noctua NH-U12P SE1366 SE also ob er optimal aufs Board passt oder obs Platz Probleme gibt.

MFG Hyp


----------



## alm0st (12. Oktober 2009)

Hyperio schrieb:


> Hi
> 
> Hätte ne Frage zum P6t Deluxe v2 und zwar gibts Probleme mit dem Noctua NH-U12P SE1366 SE also ob er optimal aufs Board passt oder obs Platz Probleme gibt.
> 
> MFG Hyp



Der passt 1A auf das Board, da brauchst du dir keine Gedanken machen


----------



## traxman (14. Oktober 2009)

Hallo @ all...!
Hoffe, dass ich - nachdem ich nirgens was darüber gefunden habe - hier Hilfe bekomme!
In meinem Sysem (Eben das P6T Del.V2, i7 975 XE, MSI GTX 295, 12 GB RAM, 2x1TB HDD Seagate) laufen die beiden 1TB Platten (Seagate ST31000) im RAID0. Bei verschiedenen Benchmarks wird es aber von "popeligen" 8MB Cache Platte haushoch in den Keller katapultiert...! Laut Intels Matrix Storage Console laufen meine anderen Platten im SATA II Modus, die RAID0-Platten nur im SATA I Modus...
Ist das ein Bug oder habe ich da irgendwas verkehrt gemacht?

H I L F E !!!!

Danke Euch schon mal!

Gruß, TRAXMAN


----------



## Krachbummente (21. Januar 2010)

hi,
und zwar wollte ich mir auch warscheinlich das mainboard holen und wollte fragen, was ihr da für oc erfahrungen mit habt? also reichen die passiv kühler locker für oc und so ? habt ihr da andere probleme mit dem board gehabt? läuft alles schön stabil? 
danke schonmal


----------



## sentinel1 (22. Januar 2010)

I7-C0/C1@4,0GHz@1,350 V Turbo off SMT on 200x20
Corsair DOM 1600 @ 1600 787-20-1T
NV Zotac 285 AMP! @ AMP!stock

Es geht sicherlich noch mehr mit meiner WaKü, nur ich brauche nicht mehr, da nicht spürbar!

Es läuft wirklich alles flott, extrem flott.

Meine F1 Platten im Raid0 - Verbund "Flamen" und bleiben kühl!

Und der blöde SAS - Controller ist nicht drauf, wie beim V1.


----------



## Gadteman (1. Februar 2010)

Hallo.. nun da ich erst nachdem ich mir auch ein P6T Deluxe V2 gekauft hab, gelesen das dieses Mainboard mit gewissen Netzteilen sehr zickig sein soll, würde ich mir nicht nocheinmal dieses Modell holen. Habe die gleiche CPU+Ram+Cooler+Mb Kombo wie der Themenstarter.
Habe nervenraubende Wochen/Monate hinter mir mit einem CORSAIR TX950 NETZTEIL gehabt, inkompatibel was sehr schwer herauszukriegen ist. Ob es an dem Board liegt, oder am NT ließ sich nicht rausbekommen. Wenn die Stromversorgung auf dem Board nicht i.o. sein sollte wird sich das wohl erst im Grenzbereich feststellen lassen.
Allerdings beschäftige ich mich (noch) nicht mit OC, da das System so schon recht fix ist (Achtung: subjektive Meinung).

Konfigurationen mit mehreren Krafikkarten habe ich zwar nicht, aber bei SLI sollte noch ausreichend Platz da sein, um die senkrechten Sata Ports neben der Graka nutzen zu können (bei Stockkühlung der Graka!!)
Probleme gibt es deutlich, wenn man den 3 Pin Molexanschluss für Lüfter daneben nutzen möchte... der wird meist verdeckt.

@Krachbummente:
Die passivkühler vom Chipsatz mit der Heatpipe reichen so gesehen aus, allerdings sind die "geschwungenen" Kühlrippen der Northbridge für den Boxed Kühler des Intels ausgelegt. Wenn ein anderer CPU Kühler (wie ich auch) montiert wird, wird nicht mehr direkt Luft darüber "gefechelt" und das von Asus genannte "Wind-Flow Thermal Design" geht da etwas flöten.
Ob es daher beim OC da probs gibt bzw. sehr hohe Temeraturen.. nicht getestet. Im Handbuch wird eine optionale aktive Kühlung vorgeschlagen und für die Spannungsversorgungskühlung (um den Sockel) wird ein "Aufsteckkühler" mitgeliefert.

so long...


----------



## gharbi_sam (1. Februar 2010)

Gadteman schrieb:


> ...für die Spannungsversorgungskühlung (um den Sockel) wird ein "Aufsteckkühler" mitgeliefert



Soviel ich weiss wird dieser luefter nur beim einsatz von wakue benoetigt, da es keinen direkten luftstrom auf die spawas gibt wenn der cpu luefter entfaellt. Mann sollte diesen luefter nicht benutzen wenn mann mit lukue unterwegs ist, steht zumindest in der ueberschrift so


----------



## Gadteman (1. Februar 2010)

Naja bei einem Towerkühler wäre die Verwendung dieses Zusatzlüfters ja contraproduktiv, da der kaum selbst Luft ziehen/bekommen würde Daher hab ich den ja auch nicht eingebaut, neben dem Megahalems wäre da nicht viel "Luft"   ".. for water or passive cooling.." Ob man den nutzen möchte bleibt einem selbst überlassen je nach Konfiguration.

@gharbi_sam:
Da aber die Spawas, North und Southbridge eine gemeinsame Heatpipe Verbindung haben, sollte schon etwas Luftbewegung über eine der verbundenen Komponenten sein... wie man es macht je nach Case bleibt bei einem selbst.
Ich habe deswegen zu Informationszwecken extra nen Bild davon angehangen (Lüfter/Handbuch). Ich habe das Board und benutze keinen Boxed-Lüfter, kein OC und keine Temp Sorgen. 
Bin lediglich auf die Frage von Krachbummente zur passiven Kühlung des Boards beim OC`en eingegangen und wollte meine "normalen" Erfahrungen mitteilen. Wenn er allerdings eine passive CPU Kühlung gemeint hat mit seiner Frage, hab ich das vielleicht falsch verstanden(?) Sorry


----------



## gharbi_sam (2. Februar 2010)

@ Gadteman

Mein post war eigentlich  icht an dich gerichtet, sorry um das missverstaendniss...

Ich wollte nur darauf hinweisen dass dieser aufsteckbaren luefter wie du schon gesagt hast bei "normalen" luftkuehlung kontraproduktiv sein kann da dieser der "normalen" luftstrom vom CPU-luefter behindern koennte...

Es ist auf jeden fall gut zu wissen dass das MoBo unter standard bedingungen ziemlich kuehl bleibt, es ist nicht haufig beim X58 boards


----------



## Gadteman (3. Februar 2010)

*Fragen zur RAID Anwendung??*

Hat denn schon jemand langfristige Erfahrungen mit dem RAID auf dem Board?? Soweit ich gelesen hab im Bios, lässt sich der SATA Controller [Storage Configuration] nur auf immer einen Modus einstellen [AHCI/RAID/IDE]. Was ich vor hatte: 2 Platten im RAID für System/Games/usw. und eine 3. nur so für mediales Geplänkel Musike/Bilder...

Meine ersten RAID Erfahrungen waren zu Athlon A Zeiten mit nem Abit Board, 2 baugleiche Platten (sogar aus der gleichen Fertigungsserie) und nach ca. 2 Wochen flotten Betrieb, lief eine etwas verzögerter an (ca. 1 sec.) und Zack war der RAID Verbund (Stripe) im Eimer und alles weg.

Da dieses Board erst mein zweites mit Möglichkeit auf RAID ist, frage ich mal so andere Nutzer dieses Boards. Muss man erst einmal RAID mit den 2 Platten einrichten und danach dann die 3. Platte erst anschließen, wie verbleiben dann die BIOS Einstellungen? Oder geht diese "Mischkonfiguration" mit dem Board nicht?


----------



## gharbi_sam (3. Februar 2010)

Das board habe ich nicht, baer erfahrungen mit dem RAID 0 verbund habe ich schon auf einem Intel kontroller, ich nehme an es sollte auf dem P6T Deluxe genauso gehen :

Also kontroller auf RAID stellen, dabei kannst du ruhig alle deine festplatten anschliessen, da du nachher sowieso die platten auswaehlen musst di du in einem RAID verbinden willst, hab ich bei mir immer so gemacht, bis dato ohne probleme ! (auf einem ASUS P5B Deluxe)


----------



## Halo34 (14. Februar 2010)

Hi Leute
Habe noch ne andere frage
habe schon ein parmal gehört das man die ram kompitabilität prüfen muss mit dem bord
würden Corsair TR3X6G1866C9DF rams mit dem board funktionieren?


----------



## Incredible Alk (14. Februar 2010)

Falls das hier sowas wien Erfahrungssammelthread ist... ich habe selbiges Board verbaut, alle Daten sind in meinem sysprofile (siehe Signatur) enthalten.

Zum persönlichen Empfinden: Ich hatte absolut keine Probleme die CPU binnen weniger Stunden stabil auf jetzigen Zustand zu versetzen und die Spannungen schnell an die Untergrenze zu schaffen, auch mehr ist möglich aber wegen höherer Spannungen die notwendig werden unrentabel - über 1,2635v stößt auch mein Kühler unter Vollast an seine Grenzen.

Das einzige was partout nicht stabil geht ist der 21er Multi in dieser Taktregion. Wo 215x20 = 4,3GHz funktionieren und stabil sind dort scheitert das Board bei ansonsten gleichen Einstellungen an 200x21 = 4,2GHz nach etwa einer halben Stunde Prime95. Woran das liegt konnte ich nicht ergründen aber ist ja auch nicht nötig, ich kann auch wunderbar mit nem 20er Multi leben, der läuft und läuft und läuft^^


----------



## Gadteman (14. Februar 2010)

Halo34 schrieb:


> Hi Leute
> Habe noch ne andere frage
> habe schon ein parmal gehört das man die ram kompitabilität prüfen muss mit dem bord
> würden Corsair TR3X6G1866C9DF rams mit dem board funktionieren?



Mal sehen, ich habe die TR3X6G1600C8DG und laufen bestens. Habe aber nicht alle Modi des Rams probiert, weil er ansonsten problemlos lief... (IMHO 1333)

Der Corsair 1866 DDR3 den du da hast, steht in den letzten QVL Listen (von der ASUS Seite) zwar nicht drin, sollte aber trotzdem laufen (1,65V). Sind aber auch nur wenige der höheren DDR3 Rams in der Liste vertreten (1866 u. 2000).


----------



## Halo34 (14. Februar 2010)

Da werfen sich für mich nur 2 Fragen auf:
1. Wieso sollte das Board es nicht unterstützen obwohl die Taktraten übereinstimmen (Stromversorgung?).

2. In der Liste die du erwähnst ist die hochste Ramzahl mit 3 GB angegeben, könnten 6 GB zum problem werden?


----------



## gharbi_sam (14. Februar 2010)

Ich habe zwar das board nicht, aber hast du schon auf die kompatibilitaetsliste auf der Corsair webseite geguckt ?


----------



## Halo34 (15. Februar 2010)

Jo aber entweder versteh ich die seite nicht oder die haben das P6T noch nicht gelistet


----------



## gharbi_sam (15. Februar 2010)

So hab gerade nachgeschaut : Das P6T Deluxe V2 ist schon gelistet, aber deine speicherkit nicht (was nicht heisst das es inkompatibel ist), villeicht mal hier im forum nachfragen


----------



## Gadteman (15. Februar 2010)

Leider unvollständig das P6T Deluxe V2 ist gelistet bei Corsair....
Wenn du von der Corsair-Startseite unten bei MEMORY SEARCH alles angibst,
Motherboard > Asus > P6T Deluxe V2 > Search

Wird dein Speicherkit unter "Extreme" mit angegeben (siehe Bild)
Der wichtigste Satz steht direkt unter dem blauen Balken Memory Configurator "               *       Guaranteed-Compatible Memory for your       Asus P6T Deluxe V2"

*P.S.
Beim Ram-Hersteller nachzusehen fiel mir auch erst viel später ein, daher war mein letzter POST nur auf die ASUS Seite bezogen, Sorry Halo.
Äehm das Board "frisst" max 64GB Ram, daher ist nen triple Channel mit 3x2GB kein Problem. Zugegeben die QVL Listen von Asus sind nicht immer logisch
zu durchschauen, aber ein erster Anhaltspunkt

Hoffe ich konnte helfen


----------



## Halo34 (15. Februar 2010)

Schon und vielen dank für die hilfe 
ich hätt auch zuerst beim motherboard hersteller geschaut (hab ich auch ) und ich war auf der seite von corsair einfach zu blöd die suchfunktion zu benutzen


----------



## ralle_h (25. September 2010)

Hey Leute,

habe meinen PC selbst mit Speedfan reguliert, läuft alles Prima; daher wollte ich nun den PC meines Dads entsprechend leiser machen, passende Lüfter eingebaut etc. alles top, allerdings scheint es beim Mainboard ein paar Probleme zu geben:

http://home.arcor.de/thafak0r/asus_muell.jpg

Wie ihr seht gibt es keine Option "Software Controlled" oder ähnliches. Habe alle Optionen durchprobiert und regelbar war keine von ihnen 

Das Mainboard ist ein Asus P6T Deluxe V2.

Habt ihr irgendwelche Vorschläge oder Inofs über das Mainboard, besitzt so ein relativ teures Mainboard tatsächlich keine regelbaren Lüfteranschlüsse?

Danke schonmal!

LG,

P.S: Achja, per BIOS regeln lässt sich der Lüfter auch nicht, egal ob das Q-Fan Profile auf Standard oder Silent steht, er dreht immer mit Vollgas (1300 RPM). BIOS update + neuste Chipsatztreiber durchgeführt bzw. vorhanden.

Die Sata Geschwindigkeit ist auch nicht wirklich zufriedenstellend, der Kopiervorgang beginnt mit 110-90 mb/s und bricht dann auf konstante 25 mb/s ein. An der Platte liegts nicht, in nem anderen Rechner schafft sie 90-100 mb/s konstant.

Neuester Chipsatztreiber sowie Intel Storage Treiber (zum testen) wurden installiert.


----------



## hammer (2. Oktober 2010)

hallo zusammen
ich brauche da hilfe meine kiste geht da nicht graded sehr gut ..
habe auch das gleiche board asus p6t deluxe v2 mit dem speicher ocz 2000mhz /16000 die cpu ist eine I7 3,2ghz bloodfild meien grafikarte ati radeon hd 5770..... wie gesagt die kiste geht nicht dauert und dauert beim rauffahren mein netzteil ist ein corsair 750w.
also ich kenne mich nicht gut da mit aus bin nicht so fix wie andere .

ich hoffe das mir da einer helfen kann erst mal danke an euch...

schönen gruss aus aachen
hammer


----------



## Speed-E (2. Oktober 2010)

Stell mal den speicher runter auf DDR3 1600 und probiers nochmal.


----------



## hammer (9. Oktober 2010)

hallo speed E

habe ich gemacht aber leider bringt das auch nicht viel muss da was gemacht werden in Dos !!!!

aber wie gesagt ich bin da nicht grade so fix mit ....

lg hammer


----------



## Gadteman (3. Dezember 2010)

Naaa, lange net reingeschaut....
Ich hatte halt mit genau diesem MB und einem Corsair NT leider Inkompatibilität. Erst längere Zeit nach drücken des Power Knopf ist das System hochgefahren und irgendwann mitten im Betrieb wieder ausgegangen....
Probiere auch mal ein anderes NT wenn dir sowas zur Verfügung steht (btw. 750W sind ok)

EDIT.
Wenn du 2000er Takt Ram im System hast und du den sog Uncoretakt (immer 2x Ram Takt) auf dementsprechend 4000 als Uncoretakt im Bios hast, bremst das komischerweise zusätzlich den i7,
getestet hab ich das selbst nicht, da ich ja "nur" 1600er Ram verbaut habe....

Zitat aus einem Übertacktungs How To zum i7


D!str(+)yer schrieb:


> Doch. Der Uncoretakt limitiert hier. Da eben dieser doppelt so hoch sein muss wie der Ramtakt.
> Das Problem, zumindest aktuell ist, das die meisten i7 ab einem Uncoretakt zwischen 3600-3800MHz schlapp machen.
> 
> DDR3-1800 ist hier meistens ohne weitere möglich, aber darüberhinaus wirds eng.



Link: http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/o...ow-intel-core-i7-bloomfield-overclocking.html


----------



## stimpi2k4 (2. Februar 2011)

Im Bios kann ich den RAM auf 1,64V oder 1,66V einstellen. Da aber bei meinem DDR3 Ram 1,65V als Betriebsspannung anliegen soll, ich denke das ist bei den meisten so wollte ich fragen wie ihr euren RAM eingestellt habt. 
Wenn ich auf einen BCLK von 200 zu gehe und der RAM mit 1600MHz CL7 läuft, kommt es zur instabilität.
Wenn ich 1,66V einstellen will bekomme ich im BIOS eine rote Warnung (damage CPU u.s.w)
Habe auch gelesen, dass man die Spannung ehöhen kann aber die Differenz zwischen VTT und Ram Spannung darf maximal 0,5V betragen. 

QPI 1,35V - Vdimm 1,66V = 0,31V also wäre das in Ordnung oder sehe ich das falsch?


----------



## Hand of Shadow (8. Mai 2011)

hallo zusammen ich wollte in erfahrung bringen ob einer von euch auf dem board 12 gb ram drin hat 
vom Typ TR3X6G1600C8D ( CM3X2G1600C8D) mit aktiven xmp profil ?

weil auf der QVL-list steht das angeblich nicht gehen würde
thx im vorraus für eure antworten


----------



## ZappendusteR (13. Mai 2011)

Ahoi!
Habe mal folgende Frage: Hat jemand Erfahrung ob man mit diesem Board ( P6T ) einen X5680 zum laufen bekommt. Hätte bald mal die Möglichkeit dies zu testen, und falls das jemand schon versucht hat und et nit jeet ... kann ich mir den Spaß  ja schenken.

Besten Dank
zap


----------

